# pink_bows gettiing wed!



## pink_bow

:wave:

After being engaged nearly 2 years, booking and cancelling one wedding followed by lots of false starts, we are finally taking the plunge! Decided to start a little journal to help me plan and remember everything. 

*Background on us *

I'm Tasha, 22, and my fiance is Chris, 23. We live in Leeds and have been together over 5 years. This is a pic of us .... 
https://i871.photobucket.com/albums/ab272/pinkbow20/me027.jpg

Chris asked me to marry him in August 2010, this is my beautiful ring ....
https://i871.photobucket.com/albums/ab272/pinkbow20/myring1.jpg

*Ideas so far *

We know we want to get married next year, ideally in June/July but we know that these months can get booked up well in advance so if they are not free, then we would like Nov/Dec. 

This is the church in the village where we want the service to take place 
https://i871.photobucket.com/albums/ab272/pinkbow20/church.jpg
https://i871.photobucket.com/albums/ab272/pinkbow20/wholeChurch.jpg

For the reception - 
https://i871.photobucket.com/albums/ab272/pinkbow20/mi1_900.jpg
https://i871.photobucket.com/albums/ab272/pinkbow20/main1.jpg

We have not got a big budget, only about 2k but we are going to do a lot of things ourselves. We are not bothered about a fancy 3 course meal ect, we want a reception where our guests can enjoy themselves and as I am a bit of a party animal, we want lots of music and dancing! I am thinking for theme, a vintage garden party, lots of cupcakes and teacups. 

Food wise - buffet, lots of little sarnies ect and a sweetie table. 

Thats all we have for now, but I will use this journal to keep a tab on whats happening!


----------



## Doodlebug.

I'll be stalking :)

We have had a few false starts too, I cant wait to get stuck in.
I love the vintage tea party idea :)


----------



## pink_bow

Hi Doodlebug :D

Have you set a date for your big day? x


----------



## Doodlebug.

We are hoping for June 2013, have started planning so many times but something always gets in my way :dohh:
Gonna try to get started again with planning soon :happydance: and if one more thing goes wrong I think we will just go abroad :haha:

Have you set a date yet?


----------



## pink_bow

We are wanting June 2013 too! You should start a journal so I can come stalk :thumbup:

I would love to go abroad but I have a close family member who probably won't be able to travel by next year and I couldn't get married without him there. x


----------



## Doodlebug.

pink_bow said:


> We are wanting June 2013 too! *You should start a journal so I can come stalk* :thumbup:
> 
> I would love to go abroad but I have a close family member who probably won't be able to travel by next year and I couldn't get married without him there. x

I might just do that, although I change my mind so often u'd be fed up of me :haha:


----------



## pink_bow

I do the same so don't worry! x


----------



## Doodlebug.

At least you could help me make my mind up...im the most indecisive person ever! 

How many guests will you be having? :)


----------



## pink_bow

Not even thought about numbers yet! Probably be about 50 for service and 100+ for evening but that could all change - wish I didn't have to invite the inlaws :haha: 

How about you? x


----------



## Doodlebug.

60ish for the wedding and 120 for evening. Thats the plan anyway, still need to find a venue first!


----------



## pink_bow

I think finding the venue is the hardest part! I have ummed and ahhed for years about where I would get wed!


----------



## Doodlebug.

yep, we've been having the same problems :dohh:

Planning a wedding is supposed to be fun but so far all its caused me is heartache :nope: thats why I've changed my mind so often!

Who knew it wud be so stressful! :dohh:


----------



## pink_bow

Too right, it's bloody stressful! 

I have just found another venue for the evening do, much nicer than Fulneck and price is great (£200 for the night) but it's 20 mins drive from the church? Not sure if it would be too far for guests? Arghhhh too many choices! :dohh:


----------



## Doodlebug.

I dont think it would be too far at all! 

Do you have a pic of it?


----------



## pink_bow

https://www.woodkirkvalleycc.co.uk/facilities/terrace.php

Pictures are a little small, going to go have a look at it once we are back from our holiday :happydance:


----------



## Jemma_x

Stalking!


----------



## pink_bow

:wave: Hi Jemma, you ok? xx


----------



## dani_tinks

Stalking :) xx


----------



## pink_bow

:wave: Dani!

We have decided to stick with Fulneck golf club as we are getting the hire of their function suit for free :D the positives of having golf mad family members! Plus we will be having the catering done for a bargain as my Aunty is going to do it! 

Ringing the vicar once we get back from Corfu and seeing if he can fit us in for June 2013 :D xx


----------



## KittieB

Stalking! I got engaged around the same time as you (well, sept 2010) and we've had a few false starts too, but have finally booked the registrar for september 2013 :) The church and golf club look lovely!


----------



## pink_bow

:wave: KittieB

How exciting to have booked the registrar!! I cannot wait to finally have both venues booked :happydance:


----------



## Jemma_x

Im good thanks hun, how are you? Bet your looking forward to your holiday, i went to corfu about 6 years ago and it was lovely x


----------



## pink_bow

Glad you're ok hun :flower: Im so looking forward to going away, going to spend the week stuck to a sun lounger sipping cocktails :haha:

x


----------



## pink_bow

Little update - had an email from the vicar of the church who has invited us to come and meet him at his next open parish hour, and to pencil in a date :happydance: we have 5 saturdays to choose from in june 2013 so hopefully at least one of them is free. 

All I have done this week is look at wedding things :dohh: currently making a mood board which I will share soon xx


----------



## Doodlebug.

:happydance: Hopefully you get the date you want

Cant wait to see the mood board x


----------



## pink_bow

Thank you :D
I can't get the mood board to load but will do it when I come back from my holx. Setting off in 4 hours!!! xx


----------



## Doodlebug.

:happydance: have a great time


----------



## pink_bow

I'm back! Wish I could have stayed on holiday thought :( no update in regards to wedding stuff as of yet! xx


----------



## Doodlebug.

Hows your plans coming along


----------



## pink_bow

Not very well haha, because we have booked to go on a cruise (my grandparents are renewing their vows so really didn't want to miss it) we are having to put the date back to 2014 as we just can't afford both at the moment. Still going to be planning but means we get to save up for a little bit longer too!


----------



## jay92

Stalking :) 

Ohh the vintage garden party idea sounds lovely hun :) 

Have you seen the wedding ideas on pinterest?

x


----------

